# Full Moon



## Mysticaljewlz12 (Aug 11, 2014)

this is my first harvest in a few years and I am loving the results this is one of the colas on my full moon 

View attachment IMG_0376.jpg


View attachment IMG_0374.jpg


View attachment IMG_0375.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks tasty, don't forget smoke report.


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

*Many peeps remember to turn off the HPS first ...so we may appreciate her true beauty, never a good idea to show your prints .....lol*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 12, 2014)

love that dreaded look to the Sativa! Great pic regardless of the hps lighting.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry guys that's the only lighting source I have in that room as I'm only in there when they are on


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 24, 2015)

WOW ! This strain is without a doubt a very peculiar strain.


----------



## cbdoil (Jul 26, 2015)

I did a couple of crosses with the FM that turned out spectacular as well. One I did with the Giga Bud was great but from what I hear the cross I made with that and AK47 was dynamite! Unfortunately, most of the seed were white and I never tried them. I gave some to the person that gave me the AK47 and found out too late that it was a killer smoke. I need to get my hands on the AK47 again to see if I can replicate the cross.


----------

